# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Giúp mình đoạn code vb này với

## nna19x7

Mình đang làm rồi nhưng đến đây thì mình không biết là nó sai chỗ nào nữa, cái giá trị a ở phép tính kq=a+b nó không nhận giá trị trên mà mình đã khai báo nữa mà nó cứ nhận là 0, mình không hiểu tại sao, các bạn giúp mình với
Private Sub Form_Load()
Dim a, b, kq As Double
Dim pt As String
End Sub
Private Sub c0_Click()
txtketqua.Text = txtketqua.Text & "0"
End Sub

Private Sub c1_Click()
txtketqua.Text = txtketqua.Text & "1"
End Sub

Private Sub c2_Click()
txtketqua.Text = txtketqua.Text & "2"
End Sub

Private Sub c3_Click()
txtketqua.Text = txtketqua.Text & "3"
End Sub

Private Sub c4_Click()
txtketqua.Text = txtketqua.Text & "4"
End Sub

Private Sub c5_Click()
txtketqua.Text = txtketqua.Text & "5"
End Sub

Private Sub c6_Click()
txtketqua.Text = txtketqua.Text & "6"
End Sub

Private Sub c7_Click()
txtketqua.Text = txtketqua.Text & "7"
End Sub

Private Sub c8_Click()
txtketqua.Text = txtketqua.Text & "8"
End Sub

Private Sub c9_Click()
txtketqua.Text = txtketqua.Text & "9"
End Sub

Private Sub cong_Click()
a = Val(txtketqua.Text)
txtketqua.Text = ""
pt = "+"

End Sub


Private Sub bang_Click()
b = Val(txtketqua.Text)
If (pt = "+") Then
kq = a + b
txtketqua.Text = kq
End If
End Sub

----------


## ThuyGa

bài của bạn có thể làm ngắn gọn như sau
private sub form_click()
dim a%,b%,kq%
a=val(inputbox("nhap vao so hang thu nhat:"))
b=val(inputbox("nhap vao so hang thu hai:"))
kq=a+b
msgbox "ket qua la:",kq 'cai nay ban co the thay bang lenh print cung duoc
end sub.
bạn thử test lại nhớ vì tớ không có phần mềm chạy VB6

----------


## thanhtuancr7

Biến a,b,kq,pt là biến đơn của sự kiện Form_Load nên làm sao sử dụng được ở các sub khác?
Sửa: Khai báo bằng lệnh Public (biến toàn cục) thì sẽ sử dụng được.

----------

